# Como aumentar distancia Infrarojos



## gm (Ago 20, 2006)

Hola todos,

A ver si me podriais ayudar con la siguiente duda:

Estoy en proceso de diseño de un sistema de comunicacion entre dos dispositivos mediante infrarojos.Bien, mi duda se encuentra en como aumentar la distancia que separa ambos dispositivos.Los componentes (emisor y receptor de infrarojos) que usare tienen la caracteristica de poder transmitir-recibir a distancias de entre 15 a 20m. Me gustaria saber si añadiendo mas emisores (y un unico receptor) puedo aumentar este rango y cual seria la relacion numero de emisores/distancia.
Cualquier sugerencia,direccion web o comentario me pueden servir.

Gracias a todos

un saludo


----------



## zapeitor (Ago 20, 2006)

hola, yo no se si poniendo mas emisores la señal llegara mas lejos, pero este circuito te puede servir porque repite la señal del emisor y la envia otra vez, no se el alcance que tendra pero supongo que sera el doble mas o menos

saludos


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

Lo que te podria servir para la distancia un filtro optico infrarrojo en el receptor y hacer que el haz de luz del emisor este dirigido directamente al receptor. Creo que podria ayudarte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2006)

tambien metodos opticos como lentes o mejor espejos concavos. En un elektor del 83 meparece salia un circuito y lo hacian con una lente.

En amidata tienen led de gran podencia.

15 a 20mts es mucho, por que no ponen un modulo 433Mhz. segun parece se pueden conectar directamente donde hay el led emisor y receptor.


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

A mayor corriente en el led emisor, mayor es la energia de la radiación emitida por el LED infrarrojo. Los leds tienen un límite de CORRIENTE CONTINUA que puede circular a traves de él. Suponiendo que el limite es de 10mA, la corriente continua que podremos hacerle circular, alimentando con una fuente de continua, es 10mA (por ej. 10V y una resistencia en serie de 1K)

Ahora, si generamos una señal rectangular periodica de 10mS de periodo, donde el pulso en 1 dure 1mS (y el 0 dure 9mS) podemos aumentar la corriente por el LED hasta 100mA.

El led no se quema debido a que la corriente neta que atraviesa el LED en un intervalo de tiempo es el valor medio (o sea 10mA).

La idea es dar impulsos de radiación infrarroja y no una radiacion continua.


----------



## goofardo (Jul 10, 2009)

buenas tardes me intereso eso de dar impulsos ...
yo tambien busco una manerade irradiar mas luz infraroja
y pense en pulsos como lo hace elcontrol remoto
solo que no se cómo funciona y como hacer un diagrama
me podrian a yudar en eso porfavor?
gracias
^^ 
saludos


----------



## oscareev (Jul 10, 2009)

Saludos

Esencialmente para aumentar la señal de recepción es necesario que el receptor o foto diodo receptor tenga gran cantidad de circuitos de acople de señal y poder filtrar los datos enviados por el transmisor.

Foto diodo -- amplificador -- condensador de acople - amplificador - filtro pasa banda - etc

mirar>>>>>> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-control-infrarrojo-unos-6-u-8-metros-alcance-14400/

Para el transmisor simplemente con un foto diodo emisor con arreglo de 555 modo astable a 800 hz que module o active por otro 555 astable con duty cicle 50% a 38Khz y listo para que la luz solar no afecte en nada el foto receptor.


Saludos y arriba esta la solucion en el link.


----------



## goofardo (Jul 11, 2009)

gracias oscareev revisare
saludos


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

Como hacían en los mandos viejos, poner un segundo led.


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 6, 2014)

como hace una para controlar la frecuencia sin tener un frecuencimetro, utilizando solo el multimetro puede una misma calcular la frecuencia de algun modo con una formula o algo?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola, Se pude hacer sólo con algunos componentes más y el voltmetro, pero será muy imprecisa la medida. Mejor dinos ¿a que te refieres con "controlar"?


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 6, 2014)

ay bueno, cuando digo controlar es que si una desea hacer ay no se....3 señales de diferente frecuencia , para que una por ejemplo encienda un mortorcito, la otra señal la apague, y otra no se para girar o algo asi, osea si yo misma pudiera controlara la frecuencia con algun potenciometro, pienso que podria hacerlo....no se si estoy equivocada o no..si se puede hacer, estare muy agradecida por tus comentarios.


----------

